# Home Remedies, Folk Medicine, and Granny Cures



## PandaChai (May 27, 2022)

Share your old wives tales, _one weird tricks that really work!_, and everything else that helps you feel better when you're under the weather.

My own would be lemon tea, which is a cup of strong black tea with a couple generous teaspoons of honey (and a little brown sugar if I'm _really _hungover unwell), then keep adding lemon juice until the tea changes colour. Good for colds, stuffy noses, bad moods, and too raucous a night before.


----------



## umami's milk (May 27, 2022)

Chug apple cider vinegar until you feel better.


----------



## NoReturn (May 27, 2022)

GARLIC. 
If you feel sick, eat garlic. Roast it, eat it. Put it on other food, eat it. Eat it until you fart as much as Wario and you'll feel better much faster.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (May 27, 2022)

"walk it off"


----------



## Skitarii (May 27, 2022)

Drinking a shitload of water helps lactose-rich foods digest better, in addition to providing water for your colon so you don't get diarhea when it kicks into overdrive trying to flush the saccharide out of your system


----------



## umami's milk (May 27, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Drinking a shitload of water helps lactose-rich foods digest better, in addition to providing water for your colon so you don't get diarhea when it kicks into overdrive trying to flush the saccharide out of your system


This one is real. Generally drinking any sort of liquid (not milk, smartguys) alongside lactose-rich foods will help it go down easier and won't make your throat a mucous hellscape in the process.


----------



## TheCuntler (May 27, 2022)

If you have a mosquito bite create an x on the bite by pressing your fingernail into it. It really helps with the itching.


----------



## Orange Tabby (May 27, 2022)

Gargle warm salt water for sore throat, or if you feel a cold coming on.


----------



## Weed Eater (May 27, 2022)

Always keep local honey around if you happen to have seasonal allergies. Spoonful of that shit straight will kick in better than any OTC allergy medication.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (May 27, 2022)

According to my own family: 
Echinacea will keep you healthy and happy.
Pour hot olive oil in your ear to soothe an ear ache.
Most minor illnesses can be soothed by gargling hot salt water.
You feed a person with a cold, you starve a person with a fever.

Don't do half of these.


----------



## The Foxtrot (May 27, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> GARLIC.
> If you feel sick, eat garlic. Roast it, eat it. Put it on other food, eat it. Eat it until you fart as much as Wario and you'll feel better much faster.


I cook with garlic powder in many things I eat, something I learned from my dad. It really does work wonders for your health, and it's quite tasty too.


----------



## DrNow (May 27, 2022)

I’m doing a whole anti inflammatory low carb thing now. Turmeric, ginger and garlic feature in pretty much everything I eat, along with some capsaicin from chilli. I eat a spoon of honey and always keep a big jar of nuts in the kitchen to avoid anything sugary. Does anybody have any experience with cats claw?


----------



## Fialovy (May 27, 2022)

Evening primrose oil is great for PMS, just saying


----------



## glass_houses (May 27, 2022)

My parents maintain that a great remedy for an upset stomach is a fried sausage. (Personally, I beg to differ.)

My parents also say that you should get under an extremely hot shower and stay under there for as long as you can stand if  you have a bad sunburn, in order to 'draw the heat out' of the burns. (Do NOT this, you will make the burns worse.)

My parents again advocate keeping an aloe vera plant and using it as a fresh topical treatment for just about all forms of cuts, burns, sunburns, scrapes and bug bites. (In this, I do agree.)

My father consumes a spoonful of olive oil every night and claims it as a tonic for his health. (I have no comment.)

My parents recommend a salt water gargle for strep throat. (Works, but is vile.)


----------



## Agarathium1066 (May 27, 2022)

DrNow said:


> I’m doing a whole anti inflammatory low carb thing now. Turmeric, ginger and garlic feature in pretty much everything I eat, along with some capsaicin from chilli. I eat a spoon of honey and always keep a big jar of nuts in the kitchen to avoid anything sugary. Does anybody have any experience with cats claw?


A lot of what you're describing does have natural anti-inflammatory properties so I do hope its helping with any pain or discomfort. I don't know if it will help you more than a dedicated medicine.


----------



## Exceptional individualist (May 27, 2022)

You can avoid contracting aids by not having unprotected gay sex with strangers


----------



## Fialovy (May 27, 2022)

Kratom is often used like weed medicinally for pain management and other things. However, if you are on any anti-psychotics, be very careful as it can cause a dangerous reaction that can kill you if you aren't careful. Even a pro-kratom website warns about this


----------



## What in Tard Nation (May 27, 2022)

Collagen heals all. If you're gonna make soup when you're sick, make sure to use homemade bone broth. If it doesn't turn to jelly when it gets cold, you didn't roast the bones for long enough.


----------



## Weed Eater (May 27, 2022)

What in Tard Nation said:


> Collagen heals all. If you're gonna make soup when you're sick, make sure to use homemade bone broth. _If it doesn't turn to jelly when it gets cold, you didn't roast the bones for long enough._


Easiest stock you can make at home, for everyone else reading this.

One, go to your local Walmart or similar, and buy two rotisserie chickens.
Two, bring the chickens home, take the time to remove all the meat from your chickens. Be sure to save the skins too, that has a lot of good collagens/fats.
Three, cut the top and end off from an onion, roughly chop up a carrot, maybe you have some celery laying around? You don't have to add in aromatics, but I personally like to.
Four, take your chicken bone carcasses/aromatic scraps, toss that shit into a big stockpot. Put it enough water until it comes about an inch over the carcasses/aromatics.
Five, bring to a boil, when boiling, turn it down to a simmer and keep the pot lid on. Give this at least an hour and a half to simmer before cooling it down/straining it. Keep what Tard Nation said to heart, there's no shame in boiling your stock for three hours.


----------



## Biggimus Bettimus (May 27, 2022)

When I have a headache, a handful of almonds helps me quite a bit! I read it's because there are chemicals in the almonds that are similar to salicylic acid, which is in painkillers. : )

I can second what was said above about the local honey, I just moved and had terrible allergies, but the local honey with some pollen really helped. 

Digestive issues can be helped by lemon balm made into tea, and feminine issues can be helped by angelica root made into tea. Imo most minor issues you have can be fixed by making some sort of tea, lol, I usually ask a friend or Google.
NOTE: Do not take either of these if you are pregnant!!! Angelica root can end the pregnancy.

I also like to shake off mind depression and malaise/laziness by making a snack for the house spirit (buttered bread with honey is usually good) and leaving it, I usually feel better the next day, but don't try it if you have pests or insect problems for obvious reasons. Sometimes this even spontaneously fixes household appliances that had randomly stopped working. : P Another thing you can do to keep good energy in the house and keep everyone feeling healthy is putting some good-luck or positive talismans at entryways, depending on what you believe in.


----------



## Delaited (May 27, 2022)

Find a bottle of liquid turmeric (1000mg a serving) and take a dose daily. Its efficacy for treating depression is the within 2% points of Prozac with no withdrawal.

Pop a Bronkaid pill if you need focus. Or try the ECA stack (not daily for best effect). Google the ECA stack and take the smallest dose.


----------



## rutinacea max (May 27, 2022)

wild pansy tea for acne prone skin. you can either drink it 2x a day (which is a bit unpleasant, since it's got quite a slimy feel to it) or use it topically. worked better than adapalene on my pizza face. it's gonna give you a similar 'purge' effect though so don't @ me if you look even more pizza-ish for the first two weeks or so


----------



## What in Tard Nation (May 27, 2022)

Delaited said:


> Find a bottle of liquid turmeric (1000mg a serving) and take a dose daily. Its efficacy for treating depression is the within 2% points of Prozac with no withdrawal.
> 
> Pop a Bronkaid pill if you need focus. Or try the ECA stack (not daily for best effect). Google the ECA stack and take the smallest dose.


Do you have a source for the turmeric thing? I'd love to try that instead of my Prozac


----------



## VermilionFluttershy (May 27, 2022)

If you have a toothache so bad that it wakes you up, paprika can help numb the pain. If you don't have any, some sort of clear alcohol (like vodka or ever clear) also works wonders. (Speaking from experience with both.)


----------



## NoReturn (May 27, 2022)

What in Tard Nation said:


> Do you have a source for the turmeric thing? I'd love to try that instead of my Prozac


Don't go off anything cold turkey.


----------



## rutinacea max (May 27, 2022)

VermilionFluttershy said:


> If you have a toothache so bad that it wakes you up, paprika can help numb the pain. If you don't have any, some sort of clear alcohol (like vodka or ever clear) also works wonders. (Speaking from experience with both.)


or you can just bite through a piece of a clove and sort of smash it against the fucky tooth


----------



## T0oCoolFool (May 27, 2022)

My dad has always sworn on taking high doses of Vitamin C at the first signs of a cold, flu, or any illness. He always said take it spread through out the day, cut back if you start having diarrhea, you took too much.

It does seem to work, my dad hasn't been sick in years and hasn't been to the doctors in over two decades.


----------



## PandaChai (May 27, 2022)

Biggimus Bettimus said:


> I also like to shake off mind depression and malaise/laziness by making a snack for the house spirit (buttered bread with honey is usually good) and leaving it


This however will not work in a place of extreme low strangeness like where I live. You'll just get ants.


----------



## Olive D. Cox (May 27, 2022)

Ones I'm familiar with/have heard over the years:
Red date and longan tea for periods/pregnancy health.
Black sesame to prevent grey hair.
Shu Di Huang herbs for focus.
White fungus for good skin

Mostly bullshit-- but I feel like the red date tea is helpful


----------



## StrawberryDouche (May 27, 2022)

A few drops of peppermint essential oil in a glass of ice milk will kill nausea and stop vomiting. When nothing else will work, this will, so skip everything else.

Tea tree oil is a bit of a wonder substance. It's a broad spectrum antimicrobial and antifungal, and there are many studies on its effectiveness. I make a burn and wound salve out of shea butter and tea tree. Melt a few ounces of butter and add a good tablespoon of tea tree and store it in a jar. This not only keeps a wound from getting infected, but softens the skin to prevent painful tightening and scabs. It dramatically speeds up healing.

Apply tea tree directly onto zits and pimples. It also takes the sting and itch out of bug bites. 

It's the only good thing to come out of Australia besides INXS and AC/DC.


----------



## Delaited (May 27, 2022)

What in Tard Nation said:


> Do you have a source for the turmeric thing? I'd love to try that instead of my Prozac





			https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/23832433/
		


Turmeric alone was 62.5% effective in reducing symptoms, and Prozac was 64.7%. Together, they raised the effecacy to 77.8%, but turmeric alone is so close to effectiveness of an antidepressant that it should be considered just as good, if not better due to minimal (to no) side effects.

But don't go off anything cold turkey, as others have said. Instead, this is best for someone considering an antidepressant and hasn't started. Try both together instead. I highly recommend the liquid form you have to refrigerate when opening. Pills caused a little boost in mood, but the liquid I take made a massive difference because I'm assuming the curcumins are more fresh? Or liquid absorbs better?


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (May 28, 2022)

Spicy food is great for colds and congestion. If you have a headache, drink a glass or two of water and wait 15 minutes in case you're just dehydrated.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 28, 2022)

I recently came across this really old book in my Great Grandparent's collection  (copyright was 1886) with all sorts of interesting household tips, this cure for seasickness was interesting because it's so similar to something my uncle described doing. Before going deep-sea fishing he takes motiom sickness medication the night before to get a really good night's sleep. One of my other relative's said the last time he got seasick it partly was due to eating a big, greasy, breakfast before.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (May 28, 2022)

My dad taught me that the best way to fight symptoms of a cold is blackberry brandy. Something about it breaks up congestion.

It also tastes suspiciously like cough syrup.


----------



## PandaChai (May 28, 2022)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> My dad taught me that the best way to fight symptoms of a cold is blackberry brandy. Something about it breaks up congestion.
> 
> It also tastes suspiciously like cough syrup.


From what I've posted before. I believe the second attached image is what a "cheese glass" is.


----------



## WalMart (May 28, 2022)

If you need natural focus, don't go for coffee; it's not really helpful and the crash ends the day. Go for organic matcha green tea. It's a more stable source of energy, lasts longer, and it's not as harsh on your stomach to drink multiple cups. In addition, it is a source of antioxidants and has been shown to slow aging.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jun 2, 2022)

I've tried a lot of herbs and the best ones were holy basil and rhodiola rosea. Holy basil can be found sold in tea bags if you don't want to take pills. Also, pickle juice is delicious and helps if you're dizzy or sweating a lot. Just be sure to drink lots of water too. Hot showers if you feel sick from weed.


----------



## Otterly (Jun 10, 2022)

Olbas oil, or oleum basilium works really well for colds/sinuses. A few drops in a bowl of boiled water, then immediately put your face over the water and breathe the steam in deeply. Put a towel over your head and the bowl to really concentrate it. Repeat every couple of hours for an evening. 
  Black elderberry for colds works. Honey and lemon in a mug of hot water works. 
Local honey for allergies
NAC works to break up mucus, although use with caution as it can interact with a few things and some people react badly to it
Breast milk will clear up baby eye infections amd minor skin infections. 
   For minor things, home remedies seem to work better than otc drugs for me. Obviously if you’re really unwell, it’s drugs for you, but minor coughs and colds react pretty well to honey/lemon/vit c/zinc. 
Oh and keep your vitamin d levels up.


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 10, 2022)

Otterly said:


> NAC works to break up mucus, although use with caution as it can interact with a few things and some people react badly to it


Please do go on. I've been curious about it lately.


----------



## gampboonerisms (Jun 11, 2022)

Agarathium1066 said:


> According to my own family:
> Echinacea will keep you healthy and happy.
> Pour hot olive oil in your ear to soothe an ear ache.
> Most minor illnesses can be soothed by gargling hot salt water.
> ...


Grew up with every one of these. Oil in the spoon and heated it with a lighter. I don't know why but it did help some of my ear ache stuff; I think it was when I was going through bad allergy seasons.
Also, my sore throats were "soothed" (scorched) by gargling hot water, vinegar, and salt. Kill all the bacteria! But it did help strep throat and allergy throat soreness.


glass_houses said:


> My parents maintain that a great remedy for an upset stomach is a fried sausage. (Personally, I beg to differ.)
> 
> My parents also say that you should get under an extremely hot shower and stay under there for as long as you can stand if  you have a bad sunburn, in order to 'draw the heat out' of the burns. (Do NOT this, you will make the burns worse.)
> 
> ...


My personal best for sunburns is bleach. I have had absolutely fucking awful sunburns. Blisters, skin sticking to my shirt, cracking, the works. I throw, or sponge, a little bleach on the area, let it sit for like ONE MINUTE and jump into a cold shower. I read somewhere, and now I can't find the source, that the burn damages the skin barrier and the pain you feel is bacteria getting past the skin into the nerves, or something. Lidocaine, aloe vera, all that other OTC crap does not touch it. Bleach kills the pain, and I use vaseline to keep the area moist while I can.
https://www.jci.org/articles/view/70895 Some actual research, but eh.
https://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=105x2716239  Discussion from some rando board about this.

Also, bleach baths are a very, VERY old school remedy. I still take them every so often. Bath tub full of water and 1 cup of bleach, soak for 15-20 mins. I don't know why my mother introduced that to me when I was young, but you can read a lot about bleach baths and eczema. 
https://www.aad.org/public/diseases/eczema/childhood/treating/bleach-bath One of MANY links.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Jun 11, 2022)

WalMart said:


> If you need natural focus, don't go for coffee; it's not really helpful and the crash ends the day. Go for organic matcha green tea. It's a more stable source of energy, lasts longer, and it's not as harsh on your stomach to drink multiple cups. In addition, it is a source of antioxidants and has been shown to slow aging.


Tbh anything for "focus" is bullshit, either pop an Adderall or admit that your lack of focus is because whatever you're struggling to focus on is boring, soul-sucking, tedious bullshit that is ultimately completely normal and sane to not want to do, even though you have to bc you're an adult with responsibilities. 

I will say that tea is much more pleasant than coffee, but it doesn't have to be matcha/green. I drink a lot of assam tea with milk, it's rich, strong and heavy like coffee but doesn't give me stomachaches and that weird dry mouth.


----------



## Nuclear Disaster (Jun 11, 2022)

umami's milk said:


> This one is real. Generally drinking any sort of liquid (not milk, smartguys) alongside lactose-rich foods will help it go down easier and won't make your throat a mucous hellscape in the process.


This is why they always give you a glass of water when you purchase a coffee in Europe. Civilized people


----------



## WalMart (Jun 11, 2022)

𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 said:


> Tbh anything for "focus" is bullshit, either pop an Adderall or admit that your lack of focus is because whatever you're struggling to focus on is boring, soul-sucking, tedious bullshit that is ultimately completely normal and sane to not want to do, even though you have to bc you're an adult with responsibilities.
> 
> I will say that tea is much more pleasant than coffee, but it doesn't have to be matcha/green. I drink a lot of assam tea with milk, it's rich, strong and heavy like coffee but doesn't give me stomachaches and that weird dry mouth.


I do pop Adderalls ... But it's not an every day drug yknow, and I chose matcha green because I found it comparable. Alternating adderall and green tea + weed on the weekends is getting me through foreign language study tbh


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jun 11, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> A few drops of peppermint essential oil in a glass of ice milk will kill nausea and stop vomiting. When nothing else will work, this will, so skip everything else.
> 
> Tea tree oil is a bit of a wonder substance. It's a broad spectrum antimicrobial and antifungal, and there are many studies on its effectiveness. I make a burn and wound salve out of shea butter and tea tree. Melt a few ounces of butter and add a good tablespoon of tea tree and store it in a jar. This not only keeps a wound from getting infected, but softens the skin to prevent painful tightening and scabs. It dramatically speeds up healing.
> 
> ...


Late, but it's important to remember to not apply tea tree oil directly to your skin because it can cause burns, and rashes. Especially never apply it to your hair because it can cause bald spots. Always make sure to mix it with water, or some kind of neutral oil like olive, coconut, or butter like you mentioned.

On that note, a great cure for Thrush a.k.a. the worst sore throat/mouth ever is yogurt. Just stick with plain vanilla, and away from the overly sweet ones like fruit, or chocolate, because all that added sugar will just feed the bacteria, and just make it worse.

My mom had it once, and couldn't talk at all, but the day after eating just a cup, or two of plain vanilla yogurt she was back to her normal, chatty self.

Unfortunately.


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 12, 2022)

𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 said:


> Tbh anything for "focus" is bullshit, either pop an Adderall or admit that your lack of focus is because whatever you're struggling to focus on is boring, soul-sucking, tedious bullshit that is ultimately completely normal and sane to not want to do, even though you have to bc you're an adult with responsibilities.
> 
> I will say that tea is much more pleasant than coffee, but it doesn't have to be matcha/green. I drink a lot of assam tea with milk, it's rich, strong and heavy like coffee but doesn't give me stomachaches and that weird dry mouth.


Why does black tea make me feel bad but coffee and green don't? Anyone know? Everyone I've spoken to has the opposite: They can drink tea but no coffee. 



Nuclear Disaster said:


> This is why they always give you a glass of water when you purchase a coffee in Europe. Civilized people


Where in Europe? I want to know where such civilization exists.


----------



## Otterly (Jun 12, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Please do go on. I've been curious about it lately.


It thins mucous and it is good for those kinds of nasty respiratory bugs that have thick mucous that won’t shift. I took it when I had the coof and it really loosened all the crap on my chest. 
   As to what else it does I don’t think there’s much that’s definitively proven but there’s a lot of tentative stuff. There’s quite a bit of research in it for flu, and it’s given to people who OD on paracetamol as routine to protect the liver. It’s possible it has some cardioprotective functions too and I’ve heard people say it helped thinning hair as well (which would make sense as it has sulphur in)  It’s an interesting drug. I’m not sure I’d take it daily but I will definitely take it again if I have a chest cold.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jun 12, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Why does black tea make me feel bad but coffee and green don't? Anyone know? Everyone I've spoken to has the opposite: They can drink tea but no coffee.


Tannins! Black tea has nearly 4x the tannic acid as coffee.


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 12, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Tannins! Black tea has nearly 4x the tannic acid as coffee.





Spoiler: TANNINS?! 







I had to.


----------



## Penis Drager (Jun 12, 2022)

Oh boy! What a wonderful thread I can shit up with autistic spergery and farm negrates with:


Weed Eater said:


> Always keep local honey around if you happen to have seasonal allergies. Spoonful of that shit straight will kick in better than any OTC allergy medication.


Local honey is a meme and any positive effects are purely psychosomatic. Allergenic pollen is typically the small grained shit that floats through the air. The pollen bees use to make honey is typically the large grained stuff that stays in the flower. So this remedy makes no sense even on theoretical grounds, double-blind studies aside.


What in Tard Nation said:


> Collagen heals all. If you're gonna make soup when you're sick, make sure to use homemade bone broth. If it doesn't turn to jelly when it gets cold, you didn't roast the bones for long enough.


Your body treats collagen the same way it treats any other protein: it breaks it down into its constituent amino acids which are later reformed into the proteins your body deems necessary. There is no functional health difference between the protein you consume via bone broth and what you'd get eating a nice, juicy steak. 


T0oCoolFool said:


> My dad has always sworn on taking high doses of Vitamin C at the first signs of a cold, flu, or any illness. He always said take it spread through out the day, cut back if you start having diarrhea, you took too much.
> 
> It does seem to work, my dad hasn't been sick in years and hasn't been to the doctors in over two decades.


We've known, through experimentation, that vitamin C does not _alleviate _cold or flu symptoms for over a century now. There is, however, something to be said about a high vitamin C diet combined with regular exercise in _preventing _onset. It's a preventative, not a cure.
If you're healthy, vitamin C and exercise will keep you from getting sick; If you're sick, it does a whole lot of nothing.


WalMart said:


> If you need natural focus, don't go for coffee; it's not really helpful and the crash ends the day. Go for *organic *matcha green tea. It's a more stable source of energy, lasts longer, and it's not as harsh on your stomach to drink multiple cups. In addition, it is a source of *antioxidants *and has been shown to slow aging.


"Organic" is just bullshit. It's not nutritionally different in any meaningful way from shit grown through modern practices.
"Antioxidants" are a similar story to the collagen meme. That shit gets broken down in your gut and has absolutely zero impact on serum antioxidant levels.


----------



## Burned CDs (Jun 12, 2022)

Fialovy said:


> Kratom is often used like weed medicinally for pain management and other things. However, if you are on any anti-psychotics, be very careful as it can cause a dangerous reaction that can kill you if you aren't careful. Even a pro-kratom website warns about this


Kratom withdrawals can be pretty intense. One night i had cold sweats and was shaking with the worst anxiety.


----------



## SouthernBitchBob (Jun 12, 2022)

More common sense than weird superstition, but my mom taught me to (loosely) follow the BRAT rule for an upset stomach. If you want some substantive food that isn't just crackers, you get bananas, rice, apples, or toast. Those are some of the least stomach-angering foods in the house.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 12, 2022)

SouthernBitchBob said:


> More common sense than weird superstition, but my mom taught me to (loosely) follow the BRAT rule for an upset stomach. If you want some substantive food that isn't just crackers, you get bananas, rice, apples, or toast. Those are some of the least stomach-angering foods in the house.


Apples have always made my stomach feel worse if it's sore or angry, but generally I agree with you. My hangover remedy is black tea with no milk and Vegemite on toast with no butter. Caffine, electrolytes, and something to mop up the poison in your stomach.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jun 12, 2022)

Penis Drager said:


> Your body treats collagen the same way it treats any other protein: it breaks it down into its constituent amino acids which are later reformed into the proteins your body deems necessary. There is no functional health difference between the protein you consume via bone broth and what you'd get eating a nice, juicy steak.


THANK YOU. Your body doesn't say "Oo collagen! To the joints you go!"  Fear, vanity, and ignorance are immensely enriching to those preying upon them.


----------



## Penis Drager (Jun 13, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> THANK YOU. Your body doesn't say "Oo collagen! To the joints you go!"  Fear, vanity, and ignorance are immensely enriching to those preying upon them.


I like to think of protein like a LEGO set and your body like a dumbass child who doesn't give a fuck what's on the box.
You can give it the Harry Potter LEGO set or the ISS set or the fantasy castle LEGO set. Your body doesn't care. 
Your body will tear the thing down into its constituent components all the same and dump it all in the same bucket. 
If he wants to build a racecar, he will build a racecar dammit! He doesn't care if the blocks are coming from a spaceship or a medieval castle, a racecar is what he will build and you can't tell him he's playing wrong. You're the one who gave him the LEGO's, dammit! You get to deal with the consequences!.


----------



## WalMart (Jun 13, 2022)

I learned this from a friend's mom; you can replace fabric softener with vinegar. Put it where you'd normally put fabric softener; fabric softener works by coating the cloth in an occlusive coating, smoothing over the surface. I tried vinegar and my clothes feel a lot cleaner and less "heavy".


----------



## Nick Obre (Jun 13, 2022)

glass_houses said:


> My parents also say that you should get under an extremely hot shower and stay under there for as long as you can stand if  you have a bad sunburn, in order to 'draw the heat out' of the burns. (Do NOT this, you will make the burns worse.)


I'll say that it's better to treat any form of _recent _burn with warm water than with cold water. Sure, you wanna cool down the area, but think about it molecularly: heat is just atoms moving fast (or energy that will accelerate atoms). If you touch a hot frying pan with a finger _like the retard I am_, and you put the burned area it under ice cold water, you'll stop the atoms very harshly, potentially causing more tissue damage. Using warm water, you make the dispersion of that energy more gradual, reducing tissue damage.

Once the initial heat is dispersed (your finger will still be hot, but that's from the body's response processes rather than the heat that caused the burn), you move onto colder alternatives.

Adding actually HOT water to a burn, let alone a sunburn, is a terrible idea and you should slap your parents, possibly with an thing of aloe vera.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jun 13, 2022)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Late, but it's important to remember to not apply tea tree oil directly to your skin because it can cause burns, and rashes. Especially never apply it to your hair because it can cause bald spots. Always make sure to mix it with water, or some kind of neutral oil like olive, coconut, or butter like you mentioned.
> 
> On that note, a great cure for Thrush a.k.a. the worst sore throat/mouth ever is yogurt. Just stick with plain vanilla, and away from the overly sweet ones like fruit, or chocolate, because all that added sugar will just feed the bacteria, and just make it worse.
> 
> ...


Adding to this post, Thrush is actually caused by a fungus present in our normal flora (Candida albicans and other species) which is essentially an opportunistic pathogen. The reason yogurt works is simply by restoring good bacteria and fungi which in turn displace the pathogen causing thrush.


For better results also gargle water with a teaspoon of sodium bicarbonate, the pathogen causing thrush is sensitive to basic pH.

Thread tax:Breathe into a paper bag for at least half a minute to a minute to cure hiccups.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jun 13, 2022)

Yall got anything for teeth pain? My wisdom teeth are growing in. Do I need to teeth or some shit?


----------



## Asmobaby (Jun 13, 2022)

Hiccups that won't go away, even after drinking water and holding your breath?  Swallow a spoonful of cane/white sugar.  This has worked for me since I was a kid.  Not even sure where I heard about this remedy, tbh (and no, it wasn't Mary Poppins).


----------



## lightswitchdoll (Jun 13, 2022)

Delaited said:


> Pop a Bronkaid pill if you need focus. Or try the ECA stack (not daily for best effect). Google the ECA stack and take the smallest dose.


Although this is true (and technically it's herbal) I wouldn't recommend anyone take ephedrine - yeah it's great for suppressing your appetite and keeping you awake and burning fat (and you'll breathe better!) but it can fuck your heart up. 

(I thought it was banned everywhere now anyway?)



WalMart said:


> If you need natural focus, don't go for coffee; it's not really helpful and the crash ends the day. Go for organic matcha green tea. It's a more stable source of energy, lasts longer, and it's not as harsh on your stomach to drink multiple cups. In addition, it is a source of antioxidants and has been shown to slow aging.


Hahaha nice try I'm not getting tricked into drinking that nasty shit again.


----------



## Nick Obre (Jun 13, 2022)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> Yall got anything for teeth pain? My wisdom teeth are growing in. Do I need to teeth or some shit?


There's some tips upthread about tootache, but they're for pain caused by tooth decay and other problems. With this, I guess just painkillers? 600 mg Ibuprofen, probably?


----------



## InsulindianPhasmid (Jun 13, 2022)

I make my own blend of tea for upset stomachs and digestive issues. It’s a mixture of dried peppermint, grated and dried ginger root, and fennel seeds.


----------



## Din Djarin (Jun 13, 2022)

glass_houses said:


> Apples have always made my stomach feel worse if it's sore or angry, but generally I agree with you. My hangover remedy is black tea with no milk and Vegemite on toast with no butter. Caffine, electrolytes, and something to mop up the poison in your stomach.


I grew up with it being applesauce, not just a regular apple. Or, of course, it's just different for different people.


----------



## Caramelo (Jun 14, 2022)

Squeeze the juice out of half a lemon in a cup and mix a few tea spoons of bee honey. It is great to soothe a sore throat. Make sure to drink it in tiny sips or with the tea spoon or it will pass too fast through the throat.

I also like to aply bee honey over open cuts after cleaning them. It helps to prevent infections. Aparently, sugar in general has been used like this, but honey is what I have tested and trust.


----------



## Mnutu (Jun 14, 2022)

When you’re sick and can’t remember what goes into a chicken noodle soup, remember Scarborough Faire “Parsley Sage Rosemary and Thyme” with Pepper, Garlic, and Basil too.

Old Forgotten Southern Lore; old guy I used to work with once talked about how his coach used to make a sort of compress out of leaves and clay to help alleviate sore muscles before a game. Said it was a large broad leaf and a very specific kind of clay.


----------



## Asmobaby (Jun 15, 2022)

Ladies, if you want to avoid terrible, debilitating menstrual cramps fast while you are on your period, for the first couple of days.  This puts less pressure on your "female parts" and will ease the pain.  Also hot showers are your friend as well as a standard heating pad.  And just generally avoid caffeine and alcohol during this time as well.

This is advice for the ladies like me who don't always want to be so dependent on potentially damaging medicines like ibuprofen which will wear on the liver and other organs over time.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jun 15, 2022)

Asmobaby said:


> Ladies, if you want to avoid terrible, debilitating menstrual cramps fast while you are on your period, for the first couple of days.  This puts less pressure on your "female parts" and will ease the pain.  Also hot showers are your friend as well as a standard heating pad.  And just generally avoid caffeine and alcohol during this time as well.
> 
> This is advice for the ladies like me who don't always want to be so dependent on potentially damaging medicines like ibuprofen which will wear on the liver and other organs over time.


IMO this is kind of dumb advice, considering that some of us don't have this luxury. Fasting would probably work better for a _low-flow_ type of person, I just know for myself it probably would make my cycles even more of a living hell than they already are lol.

What really should be said though, is the fact that most women need to stop ingesting so much crap into their bodies. High-sodium diets or just high salt intake in general, especially a week before a cycle, usually makes pain worse and harder for the body to deal with said cycle, as it will make your body bloated and have higher fluid retention. Daily exercise I find is something not most women want to go through either, especially when they're on their cycle. Even a light walk or yoga is beneficial because you not only want to relieve any stress, but the increased blood flow will also alleviate cramping naturally.

At one point in my life I didn't need painkillers due to my rigorous exercise routine. The routine made me so hungry the most I ever really wanted to eat was "real food"; a piece of protein, side of vegetables, maybe a carb. Knew a lot of friends back in this time where they pretty much did the same thing and also didn't have to worry about cramping pains.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 15, 2022)

I like to use the acupressure point between the thumb and index finger for headaches.

I've been using on myself for years and also on other people too.
If I've never done it for somebody before I won't tell them what I'm doing until the pain is gone/less intense, mostly because I don't want it to be attributed to the placebo effect.


----------



## Hambubger (Jun 15, 2022)

If you got a cold put some rubbing alcohol on your feet before bed and you will sleep comfortable


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 15, 2022)

Asmobaby said:


> Ladies, if you want to avoid terrible, debilitating menstrual cramps fast while you are on your period, for the first couple of days.  This puts less pressure on your "female parts" and will ease the pain.  Also hot showers are your friend as well as a standard heating pad.  And just generally avoid caffeine and alcohol during this time as well.
> 
> This is advice for the ladies like me who don't always want to be so dependent on potentially damaging medicines like ibuprofen which will wear on the liver and other organs over time.





Asmobaby said:


> Ladies, if you want to avoid terrible, debilitating menstrual cramps fast while you are on your period, for the first couple of days.  This puts less pressure on your "female parts" and will ease the pain.  Also hot showers are your friend as well as a standard heating pad.  And just generally avoid caffeine and alcohol during this time as well.
> 
> This is advice for the ladies like me who don't always want to be so dependent on potentially damaging medicines like ibuprofen which will wear on the liver and other organs over time.


Epsom salt baths are a thing I realized help with periods woefully late in life. 
In my defense, though, I don't like baths. 




NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I like to use the acupressure point between the thumb and index finger for headaches.
> 
> I've been using on myself for years and also on other people too.
> If I've never done it for somebody before I won't tell them what I'm doing until the pain is gone/less intense, mostly because I don't want it to be attributed to the placebo effect.


Doesn't help so much with migraines, but I can vouch for this one for normal headaches. 
Push ups help with migraines, but when you're in the midst of one it's one of the last things you want to do. 
Anyone know more about pressure points in general?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 15, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Doesn't help so much with migraines, but I can vouch for this one for normal headaches.
> Push ups help with migraines, but when you're in the midst of one it's one of the last things you want to do.


Shit, I didn’t know about the push ups thing. Any idea on why that works? Is it a blood flow thing?



NoReturn said:


> Anyone know more about pressure points in general?


I got a whole book of them. They’re pretty interesting. The few beyond the headache pain one that I've tried seem to do what they claim to.


----------



## Hecate (Jun 15, 2022)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> Yall got anything for teeth pain? My wisdom teeth are growing in. Do I need to teeth or some shit?


brandy in particular really helps. don't know why it works better than other alcohols but it does. obviously do not mix with any painkillers.
clove oil also helps a lot, and you can make it at home. takes a while though, so probably not helpful for you in particular. but basically just get some whole cloves and some light tasting oil, and put it in a dark glass bottle. when I made some I used about a cup of light tasting olive oil and half a handful of cloves. put that in your cupboard and let it sit for a couple of months. you know it's done when the oil smells and tastes like cloves. you can apply this directly to the area that hurts with a Q-tip. it's not a miracle worker, but is nice to have on hand.

I'll add a nice flu helper as no one has mentioned it yet: hot toddies are the bomb when sick, and if made strong and drank right before bed they knock you the fuck out. there's a lot of variations in recipes, but it's basically lemon juice, alcohol (I use a middle shelf rum if I don't have whiskey), cinnamon stick, clove, fresh ginger, and lemon slice. put everything in a mug, boil some water on the stove, and pour that into the mug. finish off with some ground nutmeg and away you go.

edit: I'm a fucking idiot and forgot one of the most important ingredients for toddies. use honey, lots of it


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 16, 2022)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Shit, I didn’t know about the push ups thing. Any idea on why that works? Is it a blood flow thing?


It's gotta be. I didn't believe it myself until I had a killer headache and someone said "Do it faggot" and I was so grumpy I did it and then I was grumpy it worked.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jun 17, 2022)

I've come back to report something, I happened to be sick with a mild cold or maybe covid, who fucking knows. Point is, I had a mild fever and it made me not really want to eat for two days. During this time I was aware I had a cycle coming up, so I kept on alert for that too.

Cycle started today, resumed eating regularly today. I had MINIMAL cramps today, didn't need to ingest painkillers during the day. @Asmobaby you were right and you are definitely onto something here. My doubts are forever lifted.


----------



## Asmobaby (Jun 17, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> I've come back to report something, I happened to be sick with a mild cold or maybe covid, who fucking knows. Point is, I had a mild fever and it made me not really want to eat for two days. During this time I was aware I had a cycle coming up, so I kept on alert for that too.
> 
> Cycle started today, resumed eating regularly today. I had MINIMAL cramps today, didn't need to ingest painkillers during the day. @Asmobaby you were right and you are definitely onto something here. My doubts are forever lifted.


Happy to help!  I never realized how well this worked until somewhat recently, tbh (And it has certainly saved me from calling out of work/taking pills/screaming in pain on more than one occasion lol).


----------



## Nick Obre (Jun 17, 2022)

Asmobaby said:


> Ladies, if you want to avoid terrible, debilitating menstrual cramps fast while you are on your period, for the first couple of days.  This puts less pressure on your "female parts" and will ease the pain.  Also hot showers are your friend as well as a standard heating pad.  And just generally avoid caffeine and alcohol during this time as well.


I'm no lady but I have to say this: I've been losing my mind about this since you posted it, because I thought the first part just had awkward grammar and meant "if you want to avoid these things quickly" and then assumed you'd accidentally skipped a word or two in there, omitting the actual advice; and then people were actually responding to you as if it made sense, which it didn't.

Only now I realize by "fast" you meant NOT EATING.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Jun 17, 2022)

Hecate said:


> clove oil also helps a lot


Most good drugstores will carry clove oil B.P. (British Pharmacopeia grade).
A Q-tip with a drop of this will kill a toothache caused by decay or cavities for a few hours but may be of limited use for erupting wisdom teeth.
Some old-school dentists will still put a drop of clove oil into a cleaned cavity before filling for its considerable antibacterial properties. When those fillings are replaced, sometimes even ten years later, the taste/smell of clove oil remains. A testament to its reliability!

One thing clove oil also does well is treat ingrown toenails. A drop in the corner of the nail provides pain relief, kills bacteria or fungi that cause infection and inflammation, helps waterproof the vulnerable tissue, and eventually will cause the soft tissue to cornify.

Re honey and garlic, if you place a couple of handfuls of skinned, lightly crushed garlic cloves in a clean glass jar then cover them with honey and leave in a warm place, the honey will ferment. Open the jar 1-2 times a day to relieve pressure. The fermentation will take 3-6 weeks to complete.
Once it’s done, you can add a couple of spoonfuls to a cup of plain tea to make a very effective, if odd tasting, drink for colds and flu.
After a couple of months the garlic will turn into almost like cowboy candy and will be quite tasty.

Lastly, when you get a cold or flu, the virus tends to propagate in the nasopharyngeal space. It’s why the back of your nose feels dry and scratchy.
A nasal lavage- what Pajeets call ‘neti’- using salt water will help flush out virions and reduce both the severity and duration of the illness. I use a nasal spray as well. For either, dissolve a teaspoon of himalayan pink salt in a pint of water and take it to a low boil for 5 minutes. Once cool this can be used for neti or poured into a refillable nasal spray and used every 30-60 minutes or as discomfort arises.


----------



## Gregor Samsa (Jun 17, 2022)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> Yall got anything for teeth pain? My wisdom teeth are growing in. Do I need to teeth or some shit?


A bit late but, get some Propolis drops and carefuly drop them on the flesh near your teeth. It is probably natures best anesthetic. Be carefull you dont get it on your tongue. It kinda burns and you wont be able to taste anything if you drop it on your tongue. Bit in any case go see a dentist just so youre sure it isnt tooth decay.


----------



## Nick Obre (Jun 17, 2022)

Thank you Estrogen said:


> A bit late but, get some Propolis drops and carefuly drop them on the flesh near your teeth. It is probably natures best anesthetic. Be carefull you dont get it on your tongue. It kinda burns and you wont be able to taste anything if you drop it on your tongue. Bit in any case go see a dentist just so youre sure it isnt tooth decay.


Propolis is real good for a sore throat and for a cold in general, too.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 25, 2022)

Just made a big batch of barley water. It's super hydrating and full of nutrients. Good for recovering from too much sun, and also helps with mild fevers if you have a glass or two. Higher doses become diuretic and are historically used for helping UTIs and kidney and bladder stones. I usually have a glass after doing yardwork, and it's very refreshing.



Spoiler: Recipe



3/4 cup pearl (faster) or pot (healthier) barley
6 cups water
Big pinch of salt
2 lemons, zested and juiced (optional, but highly recommended)
1/2 cup honey or maple syrup (optional, but highly recommended. Maple syrup especially is full of electrolytes so it helps with hydration)

Rinse barley until water runs clear. Bring salted water to boil. Add lemon zest and barley. Simmer 10 minutes. Strain into a bowl or pitcher. Stir in maple syrup and lemon juice. Serve hot or cold. If giving to fussy children, you can dilute it with 1 part fruit juice to 3 parts barley water.

Leftover barley: Use a 2:1 ratio of liquid (water or broth) to barley grains. Bring to a boil and simmer 30 minutes (pearl) or up to 1 hour (pot) until al dente consistency. Season and use as a side dish, or add to soups or salads for texture. Very nutritious, even if you aren't using it medicinally.


----------



## Otterly (Jul 9, 2022)

Organic stuff can be better for you. It’s free from certain synthetic pesticides for one, and certain growing practices like heirloom varieties (as opposed to quick growing/grown for size or uniformity ) along with better soil management can result in more micronutrients.
  I grow a lot in the summers and the taste is incomparable, and I swear it makes me feel better as well (anecdotal n=1 I know.) 
   I know none of the above has to be organic and we can’t feed 8 billion people with hippies and cowshit, but less pesticide residue and cows not packed full of hormones is probably a good thing


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jul 9, 2022)

Nick Obre said:


> Propolis is real good for a sore throat and for a cold in general, too.


It's also great for irritable bowel syndrome or stress induced gastritis. Just be sure to take it before eating to maximize its effect.


----------



## Xanen (Jul 10, 2022)

Applying something cold to the area right above your ear and behind your temple is a great way to curb a migraine.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 11, 2022)

Otterly said:


> Organic stuff can be better for you. It’s free from certain synthetic pesticides for one, and certain growing practices like heirloom varieties (as opposed to quick growing/grown for size or uniformity ) along with better soil management can result in more micronutrients.


I've always been skeptical of GMO crops for the sole reason that the only real commercial use of it in practice is to make crops glyphosate resistant...and glyphosate is a weak chelator and we have no idea how much of it is ending up in the finished product since nobody tracks it.

Voice your concerns about this and you'll get called an anti-science hippie though.


----------



## PandaChai (Jul 11, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I've always been skeptical of GMO crops for the sole reason that the only real commercial use of it in practice is to make crops glyphosate resistant...and glyphosate is a weak chelator and we have no idea how much of it is ending up in the finished product since nobody tracks it.
> 
> Voice your concerns about this and you'll get called an anti-science hippie though.


I mean there's also golden rice, drought resistant strains, and I have a vague memory of vitamin enrinched grains but can't find anything on that.
But you're 100% right about the glyphosates,


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 11, 2022)

Re: GMOs
Something that's freaking me out recently is how a bunch of seeds I've been fucking with from food I got at the grocery store don't grow. I'm not seriously trying to sprout a whole garden from grocery food, and I do know the limitations of germinating different seeds, but we're reaching "Hmm... this is a pattern and I don't like it." levels at this point.


----------



## Coral Apples (Jul 11, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Re: GMOs
> Something that's freaking me out recently is how a bunch of seeds I've been fucking with from food I got at the grocery store don't grow. I'm not seriously trying to sprout a whole garden from grocery food, and I do know the limitations of germinating different seeds, but we're reaching "Hmm... this is a pattern and I don't like it." levels at this point.





Spoiler: Growing plants from conventional produce sperg



I've never had this issue, I've heard about people say this but I've sprouted all sorts of shit. Hell, all the garlic I buy is sprouted most of the time, have some growing out in the garden right now. Really wish it wasn't, ends up bitter sprouted. Most people have decent results with avocado trees. Me? Well I've gotten a few to grow but no long-term success. Had a mango tree for a bit too, easy enough to grow.

Can't guarantee they'll have the best genetics, but I've had a mess of different citrus and apple tree sprouts that have had varying success. I'm on the west coast, so the citrus probably have no good chance growing outside. I have two apple sprouts doing well, but they were already germinating in the apple, so I don't know what their deal is. I even have a lot of success with ginger, I have some ginger that's been in water for the last 3 months or so. All of the produce I get is conventional, not sure if anything in my environment effects anything. Don't doubt it's a thing. Usually most companies don't want people to grow their own, although I'd rather grow organic if I was to take it more seriously and not just screw around.





eternal dog mongler said:


> I've always been skeptical of GMO crops for the sole reason that the only real commercial use of it in practice is to make crops glyphosate resistant...and glyphosate is a weak chelator and we have no idea how much of it is ending up in the finished product since nobody tracks it.
> 
> Voice your concerns about this and you'll get called an anti-science hippie though.


I've heard arguments about the overuse of pesticides effecting antioxidant and micronutrient content in plants. Most beneficial compounds seem to be produced in plants for their survival. Caffeine is an example, it's hypothesised that it acts like a pesticide to different predators. Resveratrol is another example, with the plants that produce, ramping it up when being attacked and in stressful conditions. So if they are under no stress, makes sense how that could be impacted.

For anyone who hasn't read it, 'Omnivore's Dilemma', by Michael Pollan touches on a lot of the issues involving the food industry and it's still very relevant. I am not anti GMO necessarily, but I do think Big Agra is corrupt. The overuse of pesticides and the patenting of seeds are not ideal. And I feel like I hear more and more about these issues, it's not just woo woo hippy people speaking out anymore. 

And hey, here's a weird granny remedy I guess to be on topic. Apparently Royal Jelly is really beneficial if your man can't get you pregnant. Not as much research in women, but doesn't hurt to try (stop after you get pregnant, like with most things). There are some studies on it that have promising results. Generally a great super food anyways, so if you're really wanna get knocked up, shouldn't hurt as long as you aren't allergic to bee products.


----------



## Reshiram Battle.mp3 (Jul 12, 2022)

Not an old wive's tale or granny pro-tip, but in situations where i've had a rash and no aloe gel to put on it, I've found that slabbing some hair conditioner on the rash and letting it sit like that a while when in the shower is very soothing to the itchiness, whereas using regular skin lotion makes it hurt or itch more. your mileage my vary depending on your conditioner brand (if it's stock full of essential oils for fragrance it might make it worse if it's more on the perfumey side than restorative to the hair, try with caution); also don't try this on rashes with open scratches or blisters for obvious reasons.


----------



## Big Miss Steak (Jul 12, 2022)

Dip a q-tip into apple cider vinegar and hold it onto cold sores for 30 seconds, a minute if you can stand it. Do this twice a day until you feel that is it less painful and is shrinking.

Vitamin C is a placebo but Zinc genuinely helps with immune response. I also swear by a liquid supplement called Buried Treasure although it's absolutely vile. I drink the ACF one when I feel illness coming on.

Vitamin D does wonders for your mood as your erverlerd discovered for himself. Vast majority of people aren't out in the sun enough to get the appropriate amount.


----------



## Weed Eater (Oct 4, 2022)

Big Miss Steak said:


> Dip a q-tip into apple cider vinegar and hold it onto cold sores for 30 seconds, a minute if you can stand it. Do this twice a day until you feel that is it less painful and is shrinking.
> 
> Vitamin C is a placebo but Zinc genuinely helps with immune response. I also swear by a liquid supplement called Buried Treasure although it's absolutely vile. I drink the ACF one when I feel illness coming on.
> 
> Vitamin D does wonders for your mood as your erverlerd discovered for himself. Vast majority of people aren't out in the sun enough to get the appropriate amount.


Elderberry supplements with zinc are one of the few things I regularly buy and keep in my medicine cabinet due to it's immunizing properties. When I was infected with COVID and went through the phase where you don't have much of an appetite, I made it a point to focus on two things: taking those elderberry/zinc gummies, and drinking at least 16oz of water when I was awake. After doing that, I'd go straight back to bed and sleep, as sleeping is really the only way to let COVID cure itself.

I recovered in a week and a half, if that says anything for anyone.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Oct 5, 2022)

I just put up some fermented honey garlic today and I thought I'd share the recipe.

Get a glass jar with a lid.  You don't need an airtight seal, as you would with canning; old pickle or jam jars work great. Fill it 3/4 full of fresh, peeled garlic cloves. It's okay if they're slightly bruised or crushed, but don't worry too much about this. Cover them in UNPASTEURIZED honey. Put the lid on, but not too tightly -- you want some air to be able to escape/circulate. Place in a warm, dark place where it will be out of the way and won't get bumped around too much (I have a shelf in my laundry room that works great for this. If your house is too cold, keep it on top of the fridge where it's slightly warmer.) Once or twice a week, tighten the lid, flip the jar upside down for a few minutes, then put it rightside up and loosen the lid again. Do this for at least a month, though I like to let mine go six weeks at a minimum. You will notice it get runnier, darker, and bubbly. This is good. Protip: Put a cloth or dish underneath the jar in case it bubbles over.

To use, stir a spoon into your tea, or just eat a clove now and then (they will be mild, soft, and juicy, not like you imagine raw garlic to taste). You can also drizzle it over roast vegetables (parsnips are my favorite for this) or use it as a glaze for roast meat, or just put a little on toast or porridge.

Why would you do this? Well, honey and garlic both have antibacterial and antiviral properties. In spite of this, fermented honey garlic is full of beneficial probiotics -- think of it like yogurt -- and is incredibly good for your digestive system (and overall health). Garlic is also good for your joints and can help with old injuries, stiffness, and mild arthritis. This concoction in particular has been used by my family to ward off colds and flu for generations. Just take a little daily in tea/on toast and double up if you feel you're coming down with something. I'm not going to say this cures covid, but it can't hurt. (Older generations also used this as a dressing for minor wounds and burns, but we live in an age of Bactine so I'd probably suggest you do that instead. This is pretty messy and sticky and... just not really worth it.)

But most of all, it's truly delicious. The preserved garlic has a sweet, earthy taste, and honey is always good.

Since it has raw honey in it, you might not want to give it to infants, but any human over a year old should be fine. This will keep for about a year, though the honey might start to crystalize after a while. It's not a huge problem because it's diluted with the garlic juices, but if you see crystals, don't worry. Just heat it up and it'll liquify again (though this might kill some of your probiotics if you overdo it).


----------



## Hoi Polloi (Oct 14, 2022)

Any witch doctor cures for a lost voice? It's been nearly a week and still sound like that spotty teenager from the Simpsons.


----------



## Nick Obre (Oct 14, 2022)

Hoi Polloi said:


> Any witch doctor cures for a lost voice? It's been nearly a week and still sound like that spotty teenager from the Simpsons.


Just down a lot of warm lemon juice with honey and ginger, not much more you can do


----------



## glass_houses (Oct 14, 2022)

Hoi Polloi said:


> Any witch doctor cures for a lost voice? It's been nearly a week and still sound like that spotty teenager from the Simpsons.


If you have the money for it, manuka honey is good for throat infections. It can be very expensive though, so normal honey might work best for you.


----------



## !Felid_Transmuter666!? (Oct 14, 2022)

Where I come from, menudo is a cure for hangovers.  Tried it once and it worked, so 100% success rate and all.  
Tea tree oil really does combat fungus well. It worked very well on my toes, and I never had any problems with burning my flesh with it on such a hardy area.
This is an olde throwback from great, great grandparents:  If you slice your shit up so bad and can't stop the bleeding, cob webs work really well apparently.


----------



## FatalTater (Nov 7, 2022)

Hoi Polloi said:


> Any witch doctor cures for a lost voice? It's been nearly a week and still sound like that spotty teenager from the Simpsons.


Raw onion, as much as you can stand to eat. Gargle with salt water too.

I was recently feeling elderly and like my hair, skin and nails weren't as strong as they should be.
After some online "researching" I decided to try a collagen supplement. 
Reviews tended to either be_ I used this product and woke up the next day looking 10 years younger, had 3 feet of new hair growth and fingernails like Wolverine's claws!_ which seemed a little hyperbolic, or_ This product does literally nothing trust me I represent science._
So I got a bottle of tablets and tried it.
I got Youtheory brand collagen with vitamin C, 290 tablets, 6,000 mg each. Serving size is 6 tablets daily but I've only been taking 2-3 of them as the mood strikes me.
It's been about 2 weeks now and my hair and nails are definitely stronger, though I'm not sure if there's any growth acceleration. My skin feels healthier too, kind of like if I've used a good quality moisturizer, even though I haven't. 

So yeah. Collagen seems to be a good supplement for healthy skin, hair, and nails. Not sure if this counts as folk medicine but there ya go.


----------



## Nick Obre (Nov 7, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> Raw onion, as much as you can stand to eat. Gargle with salt water too.
> 
> I was recently feeling elderly and like my hair, skin and nails weren't as strong as they should be.
> After some online "researching" I decided to try a collagen supplement.
> ...


Yeah but did you get the Wolverine claws?


----------



## FatalTater (Nov 7, 2022)

Nick Obre said:


> Yeah but did you get the Wolverine claws?


I'm still waiting. Perhaps they will have grown in by morning.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 8, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> Raw onion, as much as you can stand to eat. Gargle with salt water too.
> 
> I was recently feeling elderly and like my hair, skin and nails weren't as strong as they should be.
> After some online "researching" I decided to try a collagen supplement.
> ...


Collagen works because it's made of collagen, so it has all the amino acids to make collagen.
Tautological, but our bodies break protein down into basic amino acids, then build whatever the body needs. So if you don't have enough to make the collagen you need, it's because those stores are being used by something else. Supplemental collagen tops you off.  




And if you have time to spare:


----------



## Bathtub Munching (Nov 12, 2022)

Mrs. Munching swears by a hot water bottle to the face to help with a sinus infection, this actually works.

Drinking a cup of hot water with ACV and honey first thing in the morning instead of a coffee helps combat insulin resistance.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 18, 2022)

For small burns, !TINY BURNS!, run them under hot water instead of cold. It will hurt like hell but you'll have a blister in no time and after that it doesn't really hurt anymore. If you've got severe burns that requires medical attention then don't head into the sauna obviously, this is for small contact burns that happens in the kitchen or if you briefly place your hand/arm on a lit cigarette, that type of stuff.
I've done that for a very long time and I don't have any scars from it.


----------



## Kugelsak Kastengrus 6th (Nov 18, 2022)

For colds, fevers, flu, and even covid, I usually have a decaf tea with honey, some lemon/lime juice, and ginger. It works great as a throat soother. Chicken soup is also the way to go, whether homemade, from a can, or takeout, it seems to help. For aches and pains, a scalding hot shower works wonders. For stuffy noses, I like having something with extra horseradish. Above all else, always hydrate!


----------



## RabiesTheRedneck (Nov 18, 2022)

For bleeding wounds simply press a napkin or tissue or similar absorbant material onto the injury, then wrap tight with a rubber band or string until the wound clots and the bleeding stops. Once bleeding stops apply antiseptic to a similar material, press it on the wound, and wrap it in tape until the stinging sensation stops and you can let it air out. Works for anything that isn't a broken bone or internal bleeding.


----------



## Nick Obre (Nov 18, 2022)

RabiesTheRedneck said:


> For bleeding wounds simply press a napkin or tissue or similar absorbant material onto the injury, then wrap tight with a rubber band or string until the wound clots and the bleeding stops. Once bleeding stops apply antiseptic to a similar material, press it on the wound, and wrap it in tape until the stinging sensation stops and you can let it air out. Works for anything that isn't a broken bone or internal bleeding.
> View attachment 3887289


The thing we do around these parts is put salt into the wound.

Yes, of course, it hurts and it's even a saying both here and in English. But it helps stop the bleeding, prevents infection, etc. So you put salt on it, then you wrap it.
I've seen it done with sugar too but I don't know if it's as good.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 19, 2022)

Nick Obre said:


> I've seen it done with sugar too but I don't know if it's as good.


Yep. It works, but honey is even better than sugar.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 20, 2022)

Kugelsak Kastengrus 6th said:


> For colds, fevers, flu, and even covid, I usually have a decaf tea with honey, some lemon/lime juice, and ginger. It works great as a throat soother. Chicken soup is also the way to go, whether homemade, from a can, or takeout, it seems to help. For aches and pains, a scalding hot shower works wonders. For stuffy noses, I like having something with extra horseradish. Above all else, always hydrate!


For breaking a fever I always go with tons of oranges(chew the seeds), lots and lots of hot tea and wearing warm clothes while covered in blankets. Let the fever run for a while before that of course.

Another tip to not get a sore throat is to press a pillow tightly against your face and cough into it as hard as you can. This doesn't stress the airways the same way as regular coughing does.
All the irritating shit will get coughed up so put a towel or something on the pillow because big, nasty stuff might be flying out.

I've mentioned it earlier but when getting a flu where you blow your nose all the time, get some vaseline and slather your nose and surrounding area(upper lip) with it. Blowing and wiping your nose over and over removes the oils from your skin and it will begin to crack and hurt while you get a red nose. Use vaseline(reapply liberally) and the paper will only remove that from your skin. It makes being sick easier.
When it starts to get better I like to switch to olive oil.


Nick Obre said:


> The thing we do around these parts is put salt into the wound.
> 
> Yes, of course, it hurts and it's even a saying both here and in English. But it helps stop the bleeding, prevents infection, etc. So you put salt on it, then you wrap it.
> I've seen it done with sugar too but I don't know if it's as good.


I've always used salt and from what I know if it's a deep cut it will leave more pronounced scarring and from personal experience that is true.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Nov 20, 2022)

Coconut water is miraculous, it will heal anything wrong with your stomach or intestine.  Very healthy for regular drinking. Feel nausea, pain, heartburn, irritation, gastritis, it will clear it all, better than omeprazol.

chicken feet broth will ease your pains, its full of vitamin B and collagen. You have lumbago or muscle ache and it will pick you up.

If you have gases and feel bloated, half a tablespoon of baking soda, down it with a small glass of water, it will do the trick

Aloe Vera. Don't waste money on skin creams, keep your own aloe vera plant in a pot and get it directly from the source when you need it. This is something everyone has on their gardens here. The tea is really good too for stomah aches and cholesterol. I am very pale so every time i got sunburn i had to get aloe vera rubbed and it does the job and eases the pain right away.


----------



## weegrumpy (Nov 23, 2022)

For years I’ve had very brittle splitting fingernails , and was in Boots chemist looking at all the creams and polishes to strengthen them, when the assistant came I asked her opinion. She said forget about that, go to the vitamin aisle and get vit D (heh). I said I already took a multi vitamin coz of my diet, and she insisted.
only three weeks later, I’m noticing the difference!
No Wolverine, or Eddie scissor hands but I’m real happy with them now


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 26, 2022)

weegrumpy said:


> For years I’ve had very brittle splitting fingernails , and was in Boots chemist looking at all the creams and polishes to strengthen them, when the assistant came I asked her opinion. She said forget about that, go to the vitamin aisle and get vit D (heh). I said I already took a multi vitamin coz of my diet, and she insisted.
> only three weeks later, I’m noticing the difference!
> No Wolverine, or Eddie scissor hands but I’m real happy with them now


How do you get rid of vitamin D? My nails are too wolverine:y.


----------



## weegrumpy (Nov 27, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 said:


> How do you get rid of vitamin D? My nails are too wolverine:y.


Come to fucking Scotland son, there’s no sun here


----------



## Henry of Skalitz (Nov 27, 2022)

weegrumpy said:


> Come to fucking Scotland son, there’s no sun here


What does a 6'2" Ameri-mutt have to do to get a Fair skinned, Red-haired beauty there? Asking for a friend. Do they need to get a Glasgow smile? Can the Aloe Vera help with that?


----------



## Dread First (Nov 27, 2022)

I dunno if this is the right place for it, but I've got a bit of a sour stomach and there's a tea recipe that all the women in my mother's side of the family have for just such an emergency:

Let the following steep together in a pot of water set to boil on medium high heat: 

1 teaspoon of black tea leaves + 1 for each person drinking a cup.
1 teaspoon of fennel seed
1 inch of freshly minced/crushed/sliced/diced ginger (doesn't matter how you process it; the ginger just can't be thrown in whole. Don't use ginger paste, as it's far too concentrated for usage in tea)
When the tea comes to a rolling boil, reduce the heat down to medium low and then add milk (for 1 person, half a cup to a cup works depending on how strong you want your tea; I personally opt for a full cup of milk). Let the tea come back up to a simmer; it's ready when you start to hear foaming sounds. Kill the heat, pour into a tall coffee mug, and enjoy with some butter cookies, cake rusks, or jeera biscuits.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 27, 2022)

Dread First said:


> I dunno if this is the right place for it, but I've got a bit of a sour stomach and there's a tea recipe that all the women in my mother's side of the family have for just such an emergency:


A remedy for that from where I grew up was to pour a glass of coke and let it sit until it's flat then drink it. That or blueberry soup, the latter is the tastier option.


----------



## Dread First (Nov 27, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 said:


> A remedy for that from where I grew up was to pour a glass of coke and let it sit until it's flat then drink it. That or blueberry soup, the latter is the tastier option.



Replace the coke with sprite, and you're 1/3rd the way to the middle class white American way to cure SARS.


----------



## glass_houses (Nov 27, 2022)

A old 'cure' for a stomach bug in my family is flat lemonade. For some reason it can't be Sprite or any other flavour, it must be lemonade.

When I was a kid, I stayed with my sister and her family a few times. _Always_ came down with a 'stomach bug' within hours of arriving, and I'd usually spend the entire duration of the visit unable to eat. The sugar in the lemonaide was supposed to provide some degree of sustenance and be quick to absorb in between vomiting bouts.

(My sister wasn't poisoning me, she kept a dirty house. Going from my parents' clean house into hers exposed me to all this novel bacteria that my immune system didn't know what to do with, so I'd always get sick going over there.)


----------



## afternoon_tea (Nov 27, 2022)

I swear by a couple cloves of pickled garlic* and a shot of vodka for chest congestion/cough. It really seems to thin the mucous out. I'm sick right now and it's really helping. 

*non-pickled garlic is fine too, I just like the taste of pickled garlic.

Also speaking of pickled garlic, vodka etc, my go to hangover cure is to make a bloody Mary but instead of vodka use a shot of pickle juice or sauerkraut juice (or kimchi if you like-a da spice). Garnish with a halved hardboiled egg.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 27, 2022)

Dread First said:


> Replace the coke with sprite, and you're 1/3rd the way to the middle class white American way to cure SARS.


Guys wanna hear a weird story?
I have two distinct memories that everyone around me claims never happened, and I wonder if I dreamed them or it was a past life or what.
The first of them is relevant to this topic, because I remember being super-sick and the doctor coming to my house and telling me to just flat drink ginger ale.
I asked both my parents about it like 5 years later and they were like "WTF, our doctor doesn't do housecalls."


----------



## 习近平新时代中国特色社会主义思想 (Nov 27, 2022)

Our traditional medicine here in China is the best in the world.


----------



## LeroyJenkem (Nov 27, 2022)

For throat and upper respiratory crud, a dropper full of goldenseal extract in a glass of orange juice twice a day will put you on the mend quicker, even if it tastes like total ass.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 27, 2022)

Not really a cure, but when I was a kid my mom told me to flip my pillow over if I woke up in the middle of the night from a bad dream. I have a lot of really weird disturbing dreams and it helps me to forget about it and go back to sleep.


----------



## Dread First (Nov 27, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> I remember being super-sick and the doctor coming to my house and telling me to just flat drink ginger ale.



Ginger ale is boneless ginger beer. If you're fortunate enough to live in a metropolitan region with a large Caribbean/Hispanic diaspora community, ginger beer definitely the cure for a sick stomach that your friends' grandmothers will shove down your throat when you're visiting and you're feeling mildly ill. Rule of thumb: proper ginger beer is _always_ slightly alcoholic (1-3% ABV). 

If you see "ginger beer" in your supermarket but it's explicitly non-alcoholic, it's a mass-produced knock-off made by a soft drink company (either local to Caribbean/Latin America or an affiliate of Coke/Pepsi). Of course, making it yourself is always an option. If you wish to try your hand at brewing it yourself, Joshua Weissman has a fantastic video on the subject.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 27, 2022)

It's not a folk cure but you can buy fish penicillin off of most pet sites which is the same exact pill given to humans. It'll save you a hefty doctors fee and what they overcharge on prescriptions.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 28, 2022)

afternoon_tea said:


> I swear by a couple cloves of pickled garlic* and a shot of vodka for chest congestion/cough. It really seems to thin the mucous out. I'm sick right now and it's really helping.
> 
> *non-pickled garlic is fine too, I just like the taste of pickled garlic.
> 
> Also speaking of pickled garlic, vodka etc, my go to hangover cure is to make a bloody Mary but instead of vodka use a shot of pickle juice or sauerkraut juice (or kimchi if you like-a da spice). Garnish with a halved hardboiled egg.


Electrolytes! I knew a man that grew up in the eastern europe in the 70's and 80's and he said that every saturday a flock of hungover men would descend on the market just to buy a cup of pickle brine.


----------



## afternoon_tea (Nov 28, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 said:


> Electrolytes! I knew a man that grew up in the eastern europe in the 70's and 80's and he said that every saturday a flock of hungover men would descend on the market just to buy a cup of pickle brine.


It never really caught on, but for awhile a lot of health food places were shilling like a pickle brine type thing as a sports drink. I think thats probably a little too niche for North America, but it had me intrigued. 

Another salty food hangover cure in parts of eastern Europe is this soup made of either fermented rye or wheat flour. I think it just comes down to salty stuff+hydrating with water helps combat a lot of the discomfort of a hangover.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 28, 2022)

afternoon_tea said:


> It never really caught on, but for awhile a lot of health food places were shilling like a pickle brine type thing as a sports drink. I think thats probably a little too niche for North America, but it had me intrigued.
> 
> Another salty food hangover cure in parts of eastern Europe is this soup made of either fermented rye or wheat flour. I think it just comes down to salty stuff+hydrating with water helps combat a lot of the discomfort of a hangover.


Yeah, salt and sugar makes for a cheap improvised rehydration drink. Careful with the salt obviously, too much and it will dehydrate you even further. My tip is to eat a greasy cheeseburger and drink some water or soda before going to bed.

Oh, and after getting home you have to drink some water and stay awake until you have to piss. If you do it immediately after getting home that one doesn't count. That's a local folk remedy I learned in my teens and it seemed to work.


----------



## On a Journey (Monday at 6:39 AM)

Most people can benefit from drinking more water. If you don’t already drink water with your meals and keep a cup/bottle of water by your desk (or wherever you spend the most time) try it.

For menstrual cramps I make a tea with mugwort (_artemisia vulgaris_) and yarrow, then add a ton of manuka honey because if you’re using enough mugwort* it will be quite bitter. I guess you can use any honey but manuka has some health benefits so considering I put like 2 tbsps in a pot I try to get the kind with some useful compounds in it. Drink a few cups a day. For me, this works better than NSAIDS. You can add whatever other herbs you like for cramps as well (I’ve tried fresh ginger but I don’t really like the taste). @Olive D. Cox mentioned red date for cramps and I like red dates so I’ll try that out next time.

I also use the manuka honey as a wound dressing (use a disinfectant first) which works surprisingly well. Speaking of, I often use Vetericyn+ for minor wounds and skin irritations. It’s made for animals but works just as well for me (do use it for your pets too, shit is like miracle juice). A tiny bit of manuka honey also makes a nice treat for frugivorous geckos. 

* *Do not use mugwort if you are pregnant or trying to become pregnant, it can cause miscarriage!*


----------



## Titty Figurine (Monday at 8:54 PM)

My mother was very much in the camp of "Garlic, garlic, garlic _and stay away from me_" when it came to a cold coming on. And warm Vernor's, but I think that's just the regional cure-all. 

Like the rest of this thread seems to be in common agreement on, I think most simple maladies can be solved by an ice pack, a hot pad, a big cup of something, and/or sitting down somewhere quiet. A tall glass of water and a multivitamin are the first thing I try to get into people when they complain. 

The most woo-woo remedy I do make though is like a spicy golden milk concentrate. Fresh ginger and turmeric (put a paper towel or a glove between your fingers and the turmeric when you grate it if you care about stained fingers), some cracks of black pepper to boost the turmeric, a couple cinnamon sticks, and a fat pinch of pepper flakes. Pour boiling water over it, cover, and let it sit for a while, then sweeten (or not) and dilute (or not) with milk or water before inflicting it on yourself and others. I'd wager about half of the good it does is just purging the snots from the spice and having a little burn in the chest as a hot beverage but I like it and the people I take care of ask for it when they're under the weather, so maybe someone here will have a use for the brew.

On a less-woo note I don't think I've seen milk thistle mentioned in this thread. It's a specific case, but if you have a hard drinker in your life who's recently quit, try to get a little bit into them. The idea of a "liver detox" is bullshit meant to shill shitting potions to retards but the active compounds in milk thistle are used to defend against hepatotoxicity from mushroom poisoning in some countries and combined with healthy lifestyle changes can do the liver and gallbladder some good. It was recommended to me alongside a couple other supplements and lifestyle changes by a gastroenterologist a little over a decade ago when I cleaned up my act. While it's not an undo button for stupidity-induced liver damage it's something that bears mentioning in the era of post-quarantine dryouts and social media sober month challenges.


----------



## Olive D. Cox (Tuesday at 2:57 PM)

On a Journey said:


> @Olive D. Cox mentioned red date for cramps and I like red dates so I’ll try that out next time.


This YouTube video by the Chinese Soup Lady shows you how-- it's the exact same way my mom and aunties make it.

Even if it doesn't end up working for you -- it tastes pretty good!


----------



## Nick Obre (Tuesday at 3:35 PM)

>Red date
>For menstrual stuff
Ha ha
Poetic


----------

